# I Don't Know What I Did To My Car Tonight!



## pirate_girl

Scenario..
I am about to wrap things up at work.
I have someone run down to get me and tell me I have a phone call.
It's the neighbour, Brenda.. telling me that I'd better get home in a hurry, because as her hub Larry was leaving to run to the store, he could hear Gretchen inside the house wailing and howling like crazy.

So I came flying home, and I do mean I was driving fast.
I took a route I don't normally do, and went across a set of railroad tracks near the Central Soya plant.
The car came down with a bang because the tracks are crap, and uneven because of all the truck traffic etc.

Anyway, once the car hit the other side of the tracks where the road slopes down, the car started making a loud humming/whirring sound, the oil light came on and the car sounded like a car does with no muffler.
It smoked all the way home (for about 3 blocks) and I was scared to death it was going to catch fire or something. It's loud now, and I just know I've done some sort of damage to something and I won't be able to find out WHAT until Monday!

Thank God my friend Cathy is going to drop off her car to borrow for the next couple of days to get me to work and around, as she and her hubby have 3 vehicles.

I sure as hell hope I didn't screw up something major!

By the way, Gretchen somehow got her nose stuck in the little squares that are on the front door on her cage, and her fangy little teeth were caught in there too, over the edge. Damn dog!

This is my life! It's always one thing after another.


----------



## BigAl RIP

VERY Bad news ! Sounds like you nailed your oil pan and probably put a hole in it, losing all the engine oil . That light on the dash is known as a 30 second Destruct light to mechanics . If you drove it too far that sound could be the Engine rods knocking . Thats bad . The smoke could be from oil hitting the hot exhaust pipe or leaking by the pistons . Either way DO NOT START IT . Have it towed to a shop ASAP to do a inspection . 
I did the exact same thing when my son was little and hurt himself badly . I raced to the hospital while my wife held a towel over the open bloody wound in his stomach . I ended up installing a new oil pump and oil pan . I was damn lucky as it could have cost me a engine . Good Luck .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> VERY Bad news ! Sounds like you nailed your oil pan and probably put a hole in it, losing all the engine oil . That light on the dash is known as a 30 second Destruct light to mechanics . If you drove it too far that sound could be the Engine rods knocking , The smoke could be from oil hitting the hot exhaust pipe or leaking by the pistons . Either way DO NOT START IT . Have it towed to a shop ASAP to do a inspection .
> I did the exact same thing when my son was little and hurt himself badly . I chased to the hospital while my wife held a towel over the open bloody wound in his stomach . I ended up installing a new oil pump and oil pan . I was damn lucky as it could have cost me a engine . Good Luck .



Shitttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it expensive to get something like this repaired?
I could go down the road and let Pete the redneck fix it, OR I could have it towed AAA on Monday to the dealer.
Suggestion?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Do you have a mechanic you trust ? Worst case is you could be talking another engine and that ain't cheap . That could cost you 3 or 4 thousand dollars . It depends on what kind of car it is . It could also just be the pan is pushed up into the rods and the knocking you hear is the rods hitting the bottom of the oil pan . There is definately a hole in the pan if it started smoking as soon as you hit the bump and the car bottomed out . Hard to tell PG but a Mechanic is going o have to look at it to give you a idea of damage .
*If* and I mean *If* you did not drive it too far before the oil all drained out you may be lucky enough to just need another oil pan . Its hard to say . I sorry I am being so Blunt . 
Take a flashlite and walk out to the car and see if there is oil on the ground under the motor area . I am betting there is . 
Just DO NOT DRIVE It!! Have it towed to a shop .


----------



## pirate_girl

I won't drive it at all. 
I'll have it towed no matter what happens.
It's an '04 Dodge Stratus with 70+ on the clock.
Yes, there is oil or something leaking on the driveway.


----------



## BigAl RIP

You nailed your oil pan for sure I think . Hope and pray that is all you did . Sometimes they can be hammered out and the hole repaired . I will hope for the best .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> You nailed your oil pan for sure I think . Hope and pray that is all you did . Sometimes they can be hammered out and the hole repaired . I will hope for the best .


Thanks dear, I do hope it's something simple as that.


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> VERY Bad news ! Sounds like you nailed your oil pan and probably put a hole in it, losing all the engine oil . That light on the dash is known as a 30 second Destruct light to mechanics . If you drove it too far that sound could be the Engine rods knocking . Thats bad . The smoke could be from oil hitting the hot exhaust pipe or leaking by the pistons . Either way DO NOT START IT . Have it towed to a shop ASAP to do a inspection .
> I did the exact same thing when my son was little and hurt himself badly . I raced to the hospital while my wife held a towel over the open bloody wound in his stomach . I ended up installing a new oil pump and oil pan . I was damn lucky as it could have cost me a engine . Good Luck .



Ditto.  Possibly, somewhat slim, you knocked a cooling line off that's blowing oil.  As said, don't start it.

Also, as you likely know, if you need an engine, let me know.  I sort of have, um, connections.


----------



## muleman RIP

Merry Christmas PG. Hope you can get it fixed up and going. Just remember it is only stuff and not life threatening. It may be frustrating as the dickens but it is really only a minor pain in the butt.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

After my friend and I got a 1970's Oldsmobile 98 airborne we found out about dented oil pans.  

You may have been driving a wee bit too fast young lady - I know we were (maybe on purpose).


----------



## waybomb

Good Luck

Oil light on means turns engine off NOW.

3 blocks is a long way to drive with no oil pressure. Sorry to say, but I bet engine is toast.

Now, maybe you bottomed the pan, put a dent in it and a small hole, and the loadness is your exhaust being torn up and off. Maybe, if you want to call this lucky, the ripping off of the exhaust hit the oil pressure switch wire and grounded it, completinmg the circuit to the light, but still having oil pressure. Vegas odds are probably 10,000:1 that you wasted the engine.

Sorry


----------



## darroll

Little Pirate,

Go out and check the oil.
If you have oil, that's a very good sign.
Good luck, Hon


----------



## fogtender

Well you said the engine was "Loud" with no muffler, was it a Singer Sewing Machine type of loud or just no muffler type of loud.

You may have smacked the oil pan and bent it causing it to push up against the suction area of the intake for the pump, or may have put a hole in the pan and the oil leaked out. Since you said the oil light came on after the hit, I wouldn't figure the light came on because the oil leaked out, you would have had to rip the pan off completely to lose oil that fast or have a hole the size of a softball ripped into it.

If you hit hard and crushed the exhaust system, there is a lot of back pressure which will cause smoking and lights to come on for the engine from the computer systems sensors. This will cause the engine to run rough and make a lot of noises on it's own.

If there is any way you can take a camera and take some photos of the bottom of the engine and post them, I may be able to help in a little way of at least telling you what your impact damage is.

Check your oil, if there is oil on the stick, then the engine may be fine. Look under the car and see if there is any fluids under it and what color are they... Green, brown, red... If none, then you more than likely have a crushed exhaust system and it was making all the noise, which is still a pain, but much cheaper to fix.

Is the car front wheel drive or rear wheel drive? If it is rear wheel drive and you crushed the exhaust system, it may be rubbing on the drive shaft causing a lot of noise too....

Good luck whatever it is and glad the dog is OK.... 

Is "Merry Christmas" still appropriate?


----------



## bczoom

If it ran out of oil, what are the odds the engine seized and locked-up after it was shut down and allowed to cool.
If the odds are good and someone will second the motion, I'd like to ask her to turn the key enough to see if the engine turns over (but not enough to start it).


----------



## waybomb

I'm thinking it didn't run out of oil; I'm thinking pan up against the screen, or, smashed so bad, busted pick up tube. Oil pan could be full of oil, but if the oil isn't being pumped, 3 blocks is a lot.

Say, 1500 rpm. Say for 30 seconds. 750 crank and cam revolutions, lifter travels, valve travels and piston travels without oil is significant.

Hoping I am wrong!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Don't forget PG says she has a puddle of oil under the car . I hope your right and she has plenty of oil left ,but any damage is already done and she might as well wait to the mechanic checks it out before attempting a restart .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

PG, if you bent your oil fragulator then you would have seen blue smoke, but if you dented the grease chorn then the smoke would have been brownish in color. 

Either way I think you should just get it towed to a mechanic.  If you or a friend have AAA then they will probably tow it at no charge.  Just get your friend to say they were driving.


----------



## waybomb

fragluator - no way
Grease chorn, doubt it

The muffler bearing is probably seperated and annealed now.

Oh, never mind. Take it to a tech. A trusted tech.


----------



## BigAl RIP

LOL ..... you guys are mean .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

waybomb said:


> fragluator - no way
> Grease chorn, doubt it
> 
> The muffler bearing is probably seperated and annealed now.
> 
> Oh, never mind. Take it to a tech. A trusted tech.



You shouldn't pay more than $49.99 for a new muffler bearing:

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10





These guys also have good pricing on Johnson Rods, Piston Return Springs, and Kuhneutson Valves.

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3


----------



## waybomb

Ya, but she's so screwed if she need a fragulator. I don't think they make those anymore, and may have to have a fab shop make one. Could get expensive.


----------



## Trakternut

It does sound serious. I hope your engine's not toast.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Don't forget PG says she has a puddle of oil under the car . I hope your right and she has plenty of oil left ,but any damage is already done and she might as well wait to the mechanic checks it out before attempting a restart .


The car is getting towed back to the dealer on Monday.
Hopefully, they'll fix whatever I fcked up without it breaking me.
Cat dropped off her car for me to borrow until mine is fixed.


----------



## waybomb

Dealer? You'll pay double. Don't you have any decent independent shops local?


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Dealer? You'll pay double. Don't you have any decent independent shops local?


Yes Fred, there are several. I just figured the original place might be nice to me and not try to take me, as it were.
By the way, I DID put the key in the ignition a while ago and clicked it, but didn't try to start it. There is still power to the engine.
Good sign, yes?
Until Monday I am stuck with a Mercury Mystique , then I'll get a loaner car from the dealer or whoever I decide who is going to work on it.


----------



## waybomb

Having power is not a good or a bad sign, other than you at least have power everywhere.

Don't start it.

I'd also suggest an indy. I have no trust of stealerships anymore.


----------



## pirate_girl

Okee dokee Fred, will do.


----------



## daedong

Bugger, PG, tell the machanic those muffler bearings should be still OK as waybomb does really know his stuff here.


----------



## pirate_girl

I shall come back with a full report of the damage once I find out.


----------



## fogtender

PBinWA said:


> You shouldn't pay more than $49.99 for a new muffler bearing:
> 
> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys also have good pricing on Johnson Rods, Piston Return Springs, and Kuhneutson Valves.
> 
> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3


 
What a bunch of baloney, everyone knows the Johnson Rods those guys sell are a bunch imported junk....  Not to mention that their Piston return spring tend to crack under normal abuse....


----------



## fogtender

You may check your insurance, since it was a road hazard, you may have coverage for a rental car at no charge. The insurance may pay for the damages too. You may weight getting a police report done since you were "Just" under the speed limit, it was dark and not the normal route you drive and weren't familiar with that set of track in the dark....Right? Not to mention that it was an emergency with your dogs tooth caught in the....whateveritwas.....

Since it was Road damage, the insurance may also cover all the repair costs. 

Asked my son about it, he was an insurance adjuster for Geico and Progressive for some time before going to work for TSA.

If the insurance covers it, the dealership is the best place to fix the mechanical stuff and you get a national warranty for the repairs.


----------



## Erik

bummer about the car - glad to hear Gretchen is OK.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Yes Fred, there are several. *I just figured the original place might be nice to me and not try to take me, as it were*.
> By the way, I DID put the key in the ignition a while ago and clicked it, but didn't try to start it. There is still power to the engine.
> Good sign, yes?
> Until Monday I am stuck with a Mercury Mystique , then I'll get a loaner car from the dealer or whoever I decide who is going to work on it.


They got their kindness & compassion training from your Congressman. Need I say more? I trust *NO* dealer to do work fairly or competently. I know too many good indy's in my area that will cut a deal for cash, on top of being damn fine mechanics. The biggest dealer in my area has hacks in his service bays, who can't find their way out of a paper bag with the end open, much less diagnose a tough problem and resolve it in a reasonable amount of time. It took me too many thousands of dollars to learn that lesson. If my mechanic's wife ever throws him out, I told him he has a room at my house anytime.


----------



## fogtender

JEV said:


> They got their kindness & compassion training from your Congressman. Need I say more? I trust *NO* dealer to do work fairly or competently. I know too many good indy's in my area that will cut a deal for cash, on top of being damn fine mechanics. The biggest dealer in my area has hacks in his service bays, who can't find their way out of a paper bag with the end open, much less diagnose a tough problem and resolve it in a reasonable amount of time. It took me too many thousands of dollars to learn that lesson. If my mechanic's wife ever throws him out, I told him he has a room at my house anytime.


 
The sad part about not knowing mechanic's personally, the dealership is the best route, they do have a warranty with the work done, if it is crappy, they will do it again and get it fixed.  If she takes a trip and something goes wrong, it can be fixed at another dealership on the road.   The local shops don't do a warranty outside of their shop in most cases.

Personnally, I don't let anyone touch my equipment, I do it myself.


----------



## waybomb

daedong said:


> Bugger, PG, tell the machanic those muffler bearings should be still OK as waybomb does really know his stuff here.


 
Hey, my thesis was titled "Muffler Bearings in a changing world of metalurgical anomolies in fragulator kanutin valves". If there's one thing I know, it is Muffler Bearings in a changing world of metalurgical anomolies in fragulator kanutin valves.


----------



## pirate_girl

yay! the towing service just came and got the car!
I believe I have been referred to a very good mechanic from several people at work.
Never heard of this guy before, and he's out in the country, has his own business/shop.

A gal I work with and her mother use him whenever they need anything done to their cars. They said he is fair, very fair with what he charges for labour and he does a very good job.

It was cool watching the guy getting the car up on the ramp, but the poor thing was out there in the cold doing it. 

Bye bye car.. come back to me all new and working properly.
I'll never treat you so roughly again..
lol


----------



## Cowboyjg

We'll be right back after a word from our sponsors.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Good luck with the car. Hope it is something that does not involve engine removal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Me too Bill.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PG , If the Motor is toast , I would seriously consider getting something like this instead of dumping money in that old beast of yours . Its peddle power so your milage should be impressive and it'll makes those hips be ready for summer too !!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Cute, very cute.


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> PG , If the Motor is toast , I would seriously consider getting something like this instead of dumping money in that old beast of yours . Its peddle power so your milage should be impressive and it'll makes those hips be ready for summer too !!!!




Nuttin wrong with her hips, my friend!


----------



## bczoom

PG - Maybe I missed it.  Did you talk to your ins co?  Do you have collision/comp on it?


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> PG - Maybe I missed it.  Did you talk to your ins co?  Do you have collision/comp on it?


Yes I did talk to them Brian.
We won't go there.. mmmmk?


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Yes I did talk to them Brian.
> We won't go there.. mmmmk?


 
If the damage was done by driving and a road hazzard, you should have coverage for the repairs if you have full coverage.  Road damage is the same as a wreck.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll let you know how it ALL turns out in the end.
'Nuff said.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> I'll let you know how it ALL turns out in the end.
> 'Nuff said.


 
Your not using your last dime from jail are you!


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Your not using your last dime from jail are you!


Turd!


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Turd!


 
Figured you could use a shot of humor about now...


----------



## Cowboyjg

Let's all go to the lobby, Let's all go to the lobby, let's all go tho the lobby and get ourselve a snack......


When we last left our damsel she had been thrown from her trusty steed and was left to hitch a ride on Mrs. Browns cow. Meanwhile, the injured stallion is being examined by the local vet to determine if it needs to be put down....

Poor Penelope Pitstop...what ever will she do? Anxiously, everyone waits for the Docs call...















 Hope you don't mind. I know it's not fun for you in real life. Just remember, everything happens for a reason. Maybe you were meant to get ...(announcers voice) A BRAND NEW CAR!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Stop that Cowboy!!
I know what I did.
The guy said: you bottomed it out. The oil pan is shot, the muffler bent too, they are going to replace the oil pan, etc.. also I think he said pistons? and two other things, rods or something?
Said he can go in and heat something and bend it back so that doesn't have to be replaced.
Total repair- $420 including labour.
We'll go from there.
Such is life. I'll deal with it.


----------



## thcri RIP

$420.00 seems dang cheap for all your getting.


----------



## BigAl RIP

You were a lucky girl . I expected it to be a lot more $$$$$$


----------



## pirate_girl

God, Murph, ya think I am going to complain??? LOL

Yes Al, I feel damn lucky.. whew!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well PG....now that you know roughly how much its gonna cost you........















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb7qPbvZDCM"]YouTube- The Best of Dukes Stunts 01[/ame]


----------



## darroll

Little Pirate,

Take your cute little lead foot off of the accelerator.
Just press gently.


----------



## fogtender

What about the Muffler Bearings?  Are they going to be able to reuse them?

Glad it was about what I figured it would be by your discription... I should open my own shop again....nah, have to deal with the public....


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> What about the Muffler Bearings?  Are they going to be able to reuse them?
> 
> Glad it was about what I figured it would be by your discription... I should open my own shop again....nah, have to deal with the public....


He probably said bearings and I said pistons.
What the hell do I know?
I am not into car speak, which is why I need a man around...





























NOT


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> He probably said bearings and I said pistons.
> What the hell do I know?
> I am not into car speak, which is why I need a man around...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pirate_girl said:


> He probably said bearings and I said pistons.
> What the hell do I know?
> I am not into car speak, which is why I need a man around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT


 i know that things cost a little less in the lower 48 but if your oil light came on and you drove 3 blockds thats no oil to your engine the equivalant to cutting the jugulat vein so 450 seems a little too cheap in any economy for replacing the rod and main bearings wich should include the crank shaft also 450 should be parts only than you have about 20 hours of labor and oil pan and oil pump and pickup tube  do the math i don't think it can be done right for that price this is best case if you have rod or main damage those parts and the associated parts will cost additional a damaged main jurnal will require a rebuild because the block will have to be stripped and sent to a machine shop


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> He probably said bearings and I said pistons.
> What the hell do I know?
> 
> I am not into car speak,


 
Well a muffler bearing is to a car what felopin tubes are to a old style radio, all tech talk....

Does that help at all?


----------



## waybomb

Heat something up and bend it? Yikes. 

If they actually do get this thing running for $450, you are one lucky gal. 

For 450 he's not changing pistons or rods. Probably replacing every crank/rod bearing and maybe an oil pump. And heating up an exhaust pipe nad bending it. You got lucky kid. You saved a ton.

Next time, if any idiot line comes on, pull over, turn it off, immediately!


----------



## Trakternut

Isn't $450 about the going price of a flatulator rod?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

waybomb said:


> Heat something up and bend it? Yikes.
> 
> If they actually do get this thing running for $450, you are one lucky gal.
> 
> For 450 he's not changing pistons or rods. Probably replacing every crank/rod bearing and maybe an oil pump. And heating up an exhaust pipe nad bending it. You got lucky kid. You saved a ton.
> 
> Next time, if any idiot line comes on, pull over, turn it off, immediately!


 only if they fix it right my experiance with my own stuff while trying to save a buck has been making noise because of a spun rod bearing if the rod's not replaced than in a few days the noises will be back who and how much to do it right given the age and abuse i would say you are dollars ahead to just replace the motor with a new one or a reman.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Isn't $450 about the going price of a flatulator rod?


 
 I believe you are right but that is on the older cars . This is a newer vehicle and I think they switched to a micro switched unit in 2004 . Yes I know its harder to work on these units but it makes the steering vibration much less . Remember how hard the steering was on the old units .
 I hated that and knowing that if I missed greasing it I was SOL .I believe the correct color for that unit was green . I sure hope the guy does not put in a red one . Those are for off road only .
Thank goodness for progress !


----------



## Trakternut

The red ones are for off road only?   No wonder my lawnmower cuts unevenly!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> The red ones are for off road only?  No wonder my lawnmower cuts unevenly!


 
Don't feel bad . I learned the hard way to . One day the radio just stopped working and for the life of me , I could not figure out why . Turned out a damn red one was installed by accident by the previous owner .


----------



## Trakternut

OUCH! 









Poor PG, she came here to lament the damage done to her beloved automobile and here we are, making fun of the situation.




I almost feel bad!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's ok, I'll just let y'all carry on until I get the car back and see how things go.


----------



## Trakternut

I do hope it's not serious.  After a while, your "ride" becomes part of you and it's hard to give 'er up.  I do sympathize with you.


----------



## pirate_girl

I must say driving a different car is a bit strange, as I am used to being lower seated in the Stratus. lol
Almost ripped the tops of my thighs off getting into Cathy's car the other day, had to put the seat back, adjust the seatbelt.. ohh it was fun! haha


----------



## Trakternut

I know. I hate driving strange vehicles too.  I'm a GMC pickup owner and I have to really try to get used to the Fords we have in our department.


----------



## waybomb

dds said:


> only if they fix it right my experiance with my own stuff while trying to save a buck has been making noise because of a spun rod bearing if the rod's not replaced than in a few days the noises will be back who and how much to do it right given the age and abuse i would say you are dollars ahead to just replace the motor with a new one or a reman.


 

I doubt the rods were knocking in 3 blocks. I think she heard the exhaust.

I did have a 79 Cougar once, The oil light would flicker every once in a while. Checked oil pressure; it was boarderline low. Replaced all the bearings with -0.001" bearings. Drove that one for about 100,000 more.


----------



## waybomb

Inquiring minds want to know - how did this turn out and what exactly did he replace?


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Inquiring minds want to know - how did this turn out and what exactly did he replace?


Fred, funny you should ask.
I had a phone message when I got home from work tonight from Tim.
"Hello, Loralei, your car is done."
He called around 6-ish, so I'll call him back tomorrow morning and ask what the _damage _was (as in both total cost and detail of repair).
I take this as good news in a way, because it must be driving just fine, and nothing was wrong with the engine.
I'll call him back in the morning and let him know that I can be there to get it on Thursday.


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Inquiring minds want to know - how did this turn out and what exactly did he replace?


I also think you must be psychic


----------



## tsaw

(just read this tonight)

PG, sorry to hear about the incident.
But glad you got it fixed for a great price.
I for one can't wait to hear what was done to fix
your car so inexpensively.


----------



## Trakternut

She traded it for a bicycle!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Fred, funny you should ask.
> I had a phone message when I got home from work tonight from Tim.
> "Hello, Loralei, your car is *done.*"
> He called around 6-ish, so I'll call him back tomorrow morning and ask what the _damage _was (as in both total cost and detail of repair).
> I take this as good news in a way, because it must be driving just fine, and nothing was wrong with the engine.
> I'll call him back in the morning and let him know that I can be there to get it on Thursday.




Did he mean done as in Kaputs.....Dead!

Or did he mean done as in fixed?


----------



## tsaw

groomerguyNWO said:


> Did he mean done as in Kaputs.....Dead!
> 
> Or did he mean done as in fixed?



Groomer.. good point. Never thought about it that way.
I hope it's done as in fixed.

Now the outcome is even more suspenseful.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Just had the pup fixed, she will never be the same again.


----------



## Trakternut

New muffler belts?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Do not know what they did to her, but she was in stitches over it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

tsaw said:


> Groomer.. good point. Never thought about it that way.
> I hope it's done as in fixed.
> 
> Now the outcome is even more suspenseful.



I get paid good money to pick up on things like that everyday at work.


----------



## tsaw

groomerguyNWO said:


> I get paid good money to pick up on things like that everyday at work.



Well deserved! "You think out side the box"
That is that rare ability to see something no one else does, and bring it up - and then everyone understands what you are talking about.


----------



## BigAl RIP

well ...... i'm waiting .....


----------



## pirate_girl

Oil pan replacement
exhaust y pipe
gaskets
head bolt/heaters??
coils
new oil filter/oil

She's running just fine.
Total cost $510+change with labour.
He tried to find a good used oil pan, but figured a new one was the best idea.
I initially told him I didn't care really, just fix the car and make it work like it did before.
Having said all this, given the damned snow storm coming tomorrow, I have no clue if I'll be able to make it out to his shop (18 miles outta town in the boonies).
He said that was ok.. he'd keep her warm and safe til I got there.
He even filled the gas tank for me.

Cat isn't bothered if I have to drive her little tin can until then.
At least I know it's fixed.
He said he revved the motor up to whatever rpms and it still purred like a kitten.. cool.


----------



## norscaner

Great news for starting the New Year PG. 
Before you bring it home get him to put a block under the gas pedal to slow you down a bit when in an emergency .


----------



## muleman RIP

PG is in need of a snow cat to retrieve her car. And hopefully one with a damn good heater with the temps they are calling for!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

norscaner said:


> Great news for starting the New Year PG.
> Before you bring it home get him to put a block under the gas pedal to slow you down a bit when in an emergency .



  That, or a 12 inch suspension lift kit with some 33" swampers to keep it off the ground so the next impact won't hurt as much

Another nice addon for pg's car would be.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdnBM0huJ3s"]YouTube- Dukes of Hazzard horn[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> Having said all this, given the damned snow storm coming tomorrow, I have no clue if I'll be able to make it out to his shop (18 miles outta town in the boonies).


PG - Why would you want to take your newly fixed car on its maiden voyage in a nasty storm?  Drive the econo-box instead in the event something bad should happen.

Glad to hear it's fixed and didn't cost a lot.


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


> ....So I came flying home, and I do mean I was driving fast. ...
> 
> Gretchen somehow got her nose stuck ...


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> *He even filled the gas tank for me.*


 

No wonder it was so damn expensive to get fixed....

Other than the gas, it was pretty much the way I figured it... should get a lot of repoints for being phycoitic... or was that physic?  Well one of the phy-tic's something.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

fogtender said:


> No wonder it was so damn expensive to get fixed....
> 
> Other than the gas, it was pretty much the way I figured it... should get a lot of repoints for being phycoitic... or was that physic? Well one of the phy-tic's something.


 that aint going to happen here gas is 5 bucks a gallon


----------



## darroll

Glad you got your car fixed.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> That, or a 12 inch suspension lift kit with some 33" swampers to keep it off the ground so the next impact won't hurt as much
> 
> Another nice addon for pg's car would be.......
> 
> YouTube- Dukes of Hazzard horn




Verrrrrrrrry funny buster!

I'll have you to know I bought a special manual to keep in the glove box for emergencies and tips


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> Glad you got your car fixed.



Thank you little Darroll..


----------

